# Idiot!!



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Police: Renton shooting suspect said he carried gun because he feared mass shootings | The Seattle Times


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Guns, idiots and alcohol, a potentially deadly combination.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

There are plenty of law abiding Idiots , lol.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I'll take a wild guess it was a striker fired handgun . :smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

He wanted to be able to protect himself in case of a mass shooting. 

I could easily see him as the type that would do more harm than good. If he has a carry permit, I hope to Hell it gets revoked.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

If indeed the pistol went off all by itself he would most assuredly have some type of injury to his leg or thigh-if nothing else possibly a powder burn and scorch mark. :smt120


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A nice vacation in a state run resort I think would be in order.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

I blame it all on the pizza he ate...


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

<sarcasm on>This may be the first case of a person getting shot by the evil gun.<sarcasm off>


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Bad link. I cant really comment but fear of Bad Guys seems like a good enough reason to me to carry a firearm !!!
What happened was it something like this


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

I wish the woman he shot in the back would get a free shot at him.


----------

